# Alternativer Anbieter von Verbundmatten?



## Sven (25. Sep. 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

wir gerade dabei uns einen Schwimmteich anzulegen und suchen nach günstigen Bezugsquellen für Folie, Vlies etc.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das es die von Naturagart angepriesenen (und relativ teuren) Verbundmatten von keinem anderen Hersteller gibt.
Ist das eine in irgendeiner Form geschützte Naturagart Eigenentwicklung?
Oder sind sie einfach überflüssig, da man dasselbe Ergebnis auch mit einfacheren Mitteln erreichen kann?

Liebe Grüße
Sven


----------



## Sven (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Alternativer Anbieter von Verbundmatten?*

Na sowas.
Keine Antworten oder Meinungen?
Nun denn... führ ich meinen Monolog halt weiter 

Ich bin mir halt etwas unschlüssig ob ich das Geld in die Matten investieren soll.
Was mich etwas stört, ist das ich mich durch die Verbundmatten auf eine PVC-Teichfolie festlege, obwohl ich eigentlich eher zu einer EPDM-Folie tendiere.

Andererseits sind die Teichstufen und die Treppe dadurch natürlich weniger rutschig. Und die Sandstein-Optik der Wände ist natürlich auch 

Hat vielleicht schon mal jemand die normalen Böschungsmatten bemörtelt?
Ließe sich so etwas überhaupt auf der Folie befestigen?

Tschüß
Sven


----------



## jora (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Alternativer Anbieter von Verbundmatten?*

Hallo Sven,

leider kann ich dir keine Bezugsquelle für die Verbundmatten nennen. Aber schau dir mal den Teich von Simon an. Der hat statt Verbundmatten einfach Vlies genommen und das sieht richtig gut aus.  

Siehe : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6432

Was die Folie und das Vlies betrifft, so habe ich hier schon öfter den Namen Teichbedarf24.de und Czebra gelesen. 
Beide Firmen bieten auch bei ebay an.


----------



## thias (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Alternativer Anbieter von Verbundmatten?*

Hallo Sven,

so viel ich weiß, ist die Verbundmatte eine Entwicklung von NG und wird dann natürlich nur von denen vertrieben.
Die Verbundmatte hat den großen Vorteil, dass die Fasern nur sehr lose vernadelt sind und die Zementschlämpe sehr gut eindringt. Es entsteht so eine Art Armierung mit den Fasern.
Notfalls geht auch Vlies, aber eigentlich ist es zu dicht vernadelt (jedenfalls das Vlies 900 von NG, das soll ja auch fest sein, sicher gibt es auch schlechteres Vlies, das zum Putzen besser geeignet ist). Das Aufrauhen mit Drahtbürste ist müßig... 
Die PVC-Verbundmatte lässt sich gut punktuell an die Folie Kleben. Das dient aber nur der Fixierung vor dem Verputzen. Danach braucht man die Verklebung nicht mehr, teilweise reist sie sogar durch den Wasserdruck ab. Die Mörtelschicht trägt sich selber, wenn sie unten aufsteht. Es kann ja auch jemand bis zur Aushärtung des Mörtels festhalten  ....

Meine Meinung: Die Investition lohnt sich


----------



## Sven (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Alternativer Anbieter von Verbundmatten?*

Hallo ihr Beiden,
danke für eure Hilfe.

Einen normalen Vlies aufzubürsten kommt bei mir nicht in Frage. Dafür wird das ganze zu groß  

@thias Deinen Teich habe ich schon sehr bewundert. Ein echt gelungenes Projekt. Hattest du nicht ein wenig Schiss, das dir durch das Abreißen der Klebepunkte die Folie beschädigt wurde?

@jore Danke für die Händlerhinweise. teichbedarf24 kannte ich schon und die 1000 verschiedenen Adressen von Czebra kann man eigentlich nicht übersehen 
Schon aus diesem Grund fällt Czebra für mich aus, irgendwie alles zu dubios.
In einem Geschäft wo man erst nach min. 5 Jahren merkt das die Ware sch... ist sollte man besonders misstrauisch sein.

Im Moment gefällt mir die doublierte 1mm PVC-Folie eines Händlers aus unserer Gegend am Besten.
Bewehrt mit einem dicken Vlies auf der Unterseite und der Verbundmatte auf der Oberseite sollte das schon halten.

Ciao Sven


----------



## thias (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Alternativer Anbieter von Verbundmatten?*



			
				Sven schrieb:
			
		

> Einen normalen Vlies aufzubürsten kommt bei mir nicht in Frage. Dafür wird das ganze zu groß


... das ist einzusehen  




			
				Sven schrieb:
			
		

> Einen normalen Vlies aufzubürsten kommt bei mir nicht in Frage. Dafür wird das ganze zu groß
> 
> @thias Deinen Teich habe ich schon sehr bewundert. Ein echt gelungenes Projekt. Hattest du nicht ein wenig Schiss, das dir durch das Abreißen der Klebepunkte die Folie beschädigt wurde?


 
Eigentlich nicht, die Folie ist 1 mm dick, die Trägerfolie der Verbundmatte etwa nur 0,1 mm. Selbst wenn die Klebestelle hält, ist klar, was zuerst abreißt, aber das stört nicht.


----------



## alexus (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Alternativer Anbieter von Verbundmatten?*

Hallo,

ich hole mal den alten Threat wieder hoch. 

Hat schon mal jemand das Artlake Spezialvlies (http://www.artlake-shop.de/epages/es10745596.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es10745596/Products/BS-1013/SubProducts/BS-1013-0001) als Ersatz für die Verbundmatte getestet? Vom Aufbau dürfte es doch recht ähnlich sein. Auf der Seite zur Folie ist es thermisch geglättet und verdichtet, während die Oberseite einen flauschigen Haftgrund bietet. 

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## anz111 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Alternativer Anbieter von Verbundmatten?*

Hallo Sven!

Bei meiner Planung bin ich auch genau vor diesem Problem gestanden und wollte da einiges ausprobieren. Ich habe mich dann gegen das Vermörteln entschieden, weil es für meine Teichgröße einfach viel zu teuer gewesen wäre und ich von dem ganzen schlussendlich nicht mehr überzeugt war. Mir gefällt es aber trotzdem sehr gut, nur stört die Folie in meinem Teich überhaupt nicht. Ist aber eine komplett andere Bauweise.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------

